# Women's BUG (Back up gun) competition...sounds fun...



## billc (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't know much about shooting competitions but this sounds like it might be fun...even for guys...

http://dailycaller.com/2013/12/19/j...or-getting-women-involved-in-shooting-sports/



> The BUG Nationals presented shooters with short and simple shooting problems, uncomplicated equipment rules and quite possibly one of the easiest ways to get the female demographic into the shooting sports.






> I shot the 13 dynamic courses of fire with the gun I have kept by my side daily, even while pregnant and on maternity leave &#8211; my Smith & Wesson M&P Shield. After competing for more than 20 years with various firearms &#8211; everything from space-age looking &#8220;race guns&#8221; to off-the-shelf production models &#8211; I finally had the opportunity to compete with the gun I carry to protect myself and my family.
> Each stage presented me with a unique problem. I had to shoot from awkward positions, like lying in a bed and over the top of a car steering wheel. I even had to engage targets that ducked, bobbed and charged directly at me.





> On one stage, the scenario placed me on a camping trip and inside a tent in simulated nighttime conditions. In a pitch black setting, I had to use a flashlight to see the targets. Lighting conditions throughout the event varied &#8211; from complete darkness to full light, and everything in between, as I put my glowing tritium night sights to the test.






> Even more importantly than the bouquet of roses and glossy black plaque, I came home with a whole new level of confidence in shooting the gun I depend on to defend my life. As someone who chooses to carry a gun for personal protection and as a mom, that means more than any trophy ever could.


----------

